
Nvidia Vulkan Ray Tracing Tutorials - jrepinc
https://github.com/nvpro-samples/vk_raytracing_tutorial_KHR
======
capableweb
Maybe better with a link to [https://nvpro-
samples.github.io/vk_raytracing_tutorial_KHR/](https://nvpro-
samples.github.io/vk_raytracing_tutorial_KHR/) as it's the actual tutorial and
has all the content.

~~~
inetknght
That page doesn't load. It says:

    
    
        (insert vkrt_tutorial.md.htm here)
    

Meanwhile the repository readme actually loads and shows useful information
when loading from [https://github.com/nvpro-
samples/vk_raytracing_tutorial_KHR](https://github.com/nvpro-
samples/vk_raytracing_tutorial_KHR)

~~~
capableweb
Yeah, looks like they are doing weird stuff to load the actual content, not
sure what that is about, maybe loading stuff dynamically from GitHub or
something?

Looking at the source of the page, they are using some JS library called
markdeep that seems to render the content, so if you don't have JS activated,
it won't work. Similarly, overzealous or misconfigured adblockers would
probably make it not work as well.

~~~
inetknght
Do you think it's really overzealous or misconfigured to block unusual use of
content?

~~~
capableweb
Well, I myself use adblockers for all my browsers and I sometimes add my own
rules that blocks more than I actually wanted. Are you saying it's impossible
to misconfigure the blocklists in adblockers?

Just trying to help you out with figuring out what's wrong. If you don't want
help or to fix the issue, maybe refrain from posting next time.

~~~
inetknght
No, it's definitely possible. But I think your definition of what you want and
my definition aren't wholly compatible.

------
w4rh4wk5
Shameless plug: We created a simple game engine with this technology. I am
planning to upgrade it to cross-vendor ray tracing support with the upcoming
Vulkan SDK. Cheers.

[https://github.com/W4RH4WK/Raygun](https://github.com/W4RH4WK/Raygun)

~~~
nightfly
Do you have a video demo somewhere?

~~~
w4rh4wk5
Done:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZSoVidqV2Q](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QZSoVidqV2Q)

~~~
nightfly
Awesome! That looks absolutely amazing!

------
tachyonbeam
I don't mean to sound cynical, but, this is a long and detailed tutorial.
They've clearly spent time working on it. IMO they should have tried to come
up with a final result that is visually more appealing. Otherwise, people come
to the tutorial and it's like, why go through all this work to recreate
something that just looks meh? (a poorly lit model of a house floating on a
grey flat rectangle) IMO, just a plain old Cornell box[0] would have looked
better (and not been more complex to achieve).

[0]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornell_box](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cornell_box)

~~~
danudey
Going to go out on a limb and guess that it's because the people who would
actually go through these tutorials are people who already know what can be
accomplished with raytracing and want to get their feet wet with doing so in
Vulkan.

The average person who's looking for "What can raytracing do for me" is going
to get their answer from Control, Battlefield, Metro Exodus, or even the Quake
II and Minecraft demos, and not some developer-centric Vulkan tutorial from
Github.

~~~
pests
Agreed. The meat of the tutorial is the Vulkan aspect. The final render is
just scene composition and easily changed.

------
arocks
At the risk of tooting my own horn, here is a ray tracing tutorial series in
Python:
[https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8ENypDVcs3H-TxOXOzwD...](https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL8ENypDVcs3H-TxOXOzwDyCm5f2fGXlIS)

~~~
pjmlp
Thanks for sharing.

------
lawrenceyan
Interesting to see Nvidia willingly working on what for a while seemed like an
open source platform that was really only being pushed for by AMD.

~~~
pjmlp
AMD also has another interests beyond open source.

Wondering when Vulkan will get mesh shaders.

